# How much does your Rhom eat



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

ive only had him for a few weeks now, but he eats 4 whole shrimps in one sitting AND he will do it again
the very next day.....get this, he will eat in front of me and will almost take it from my hand..!!!!!!!

i kid you not, this guy eats like a pygo and is not shy at all, he watches me when i get into the room
waiting for food.....this is by far the best piranha ive owned

but now the question: how much does your rhom eat, everyday once a week etc. chime in.
ive had a big black that only ate once a week and i would have to leave the room for him to eat.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Ha ive always wanted to use this- glad it could be on one of yout thread Dennis! That's awesome man- glad to hear he's settled in- but seriously lets see some pictures of this beast!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

bigger they are less they eat but even my small rhom didnt eat very much or often not more then once every other day one or two bites. my spilo is a different animal but it is only about 2-3 inches too lol. its a bottomless pit.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

he is approx 10inches....here is a pic before nate shipped him to me

his chimple is gone too


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Holy *hit what a good looking fish- great shape/ eye color! I had a 5-6 " rhom several years back and it was a pansy, would eat _maybe_ once a week- with all lights off. Needless to say I ended up trading him because he didn't have that rhom persona. But it sounds like you've got yourself a keeper


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah he is...the other rhom that i had was the same way


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

that is the one i was gonna buy im glad you bought it hes a finger chaser


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

It's always nice to hear that someone got a good fish! Good looking fish too!

My little 5.5-6 inch guy eats half a shrimp or about a 0.75x0.75 inch chunk of tilapia every 2-4 days. LOL the only time I let mine eat is when I'm standing there with the lights on. If he doesn't eat it in 5-10 minutes, then he doesn't eat that day, and I net the chunk out and toss it in the oscars tank. Tough love for sure!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

i feed usually every 10 days and my big guy (16 inch rhom) will easily eat 12-15 large shrimp right in front of me. He probably would take it from my hand, he hits it as soon as it hits the water but i like having four fingers and a thumb.

rhoms rule!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

buzzz said:


> i feed usually every 10 days and my big guy (16 inch rhom) will easily eat 12-15 large shrimp right in front of me. He probably would take it from my hand, he hits it as soon as it hits the water but i like having four fingers and a thumb.
> 
> rhoms rule!


I think 10 days without food is a bit long, IMO. I feed smaller portions more often, although a 16 incher dont need to eat as often as a 3 incher.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Great looking bdr! Your a lucky one, and was able to get a rhom with a good personality. I hope that will happen to me, too. I'm probably going to be buying a 10' bdr from AS. How big is your's?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Soul Assassin said:


> i feed usually every 10 days and my big guy (16 inch rhom) will easily eat 12-15 large shrimp right in front of me. He probably would take it from my hand, he hits it as soon as it hits the water but i like having four fingers and a thumb.
> 
> rhoms rule!


I think 10 days without food is a bit long, IMO. I feed smaller portions more often, although a 16 incher dont need to eat as often as a 3 incher.
[/quote]

I time it too my water changes. I feed the day before and change his water the day after. I do this to keep his water cleaner. Its worked well for years, he is active and super healthy, plus my water is always crystal.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks for all of the input....he is approx 10" and i am glad to have him


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I also tend to feed my rhom in smaller portions, but from time to time he'll take more. I also like to feed the day of or before water changes becuase if he spits (regurgitates) food out it won't be sitting long enough to foul the water.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

that's a beauty of a fish. Got any more pics????


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

not yet, waiting for other to arrive at some point.............was promised a 14" but got bent on that deal


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

my 10 Inch rhom will eat every other day. I feed him 3 large smelt @ 3" or 3 night crawlers or about 12-15 pieces of krill


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

my big rhom will eat 1 whole tilapia fillet a day probably more if i tried lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah my rhom will eat as much as I toss in.. It's hard not to feed him a shitload but underfeeding especially when you feed daily is always better than over feeding


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

it is tough.. i love watching my big guy gobble up tilapia. Mine ate almost hlaf a fillet today....He kept coming to the top begging like a dog LOL. He should be plenty fine for at least a week now.


----------

